# Reputation Section



## Eric Christian (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm wondering how come you can't see who is giving you a good or bad reputation here? Why is that anonymous? From what I can tell when you click the thumbs up icon and it gives a thanks to your reputation section you can also see who did it in the thread. However when someone clicks the scales icon then they can write any snarky comment they want and remain anonymous. Thats chickenshit if you ask me.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 14, 2011)

This is stupid fucking thread so I think I'll neg you.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Eric Christian (Feb 14, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> This is stupid fucking thread so I think I'll neg you.


 
meh... at least I'll know its you though...


----------



## Razzy (Feb 14, 2011)

It's anonymous so that if some douche gets neg repped, they can't retaliate.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 14, 2011)

Like this guy did when he found out Stealth negged him... And of course he didn't sign his neg rep... Just sayin'


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 14, 2011)

I usually sign my rep, unless it's obvious it was me anyways.


----------



## Explorer (Feb 14, 2011)

It can be frustrating that someone can say something negative without any repercussions. However, since quite a few people here post positive reputation when someone does something noteworthy, it's not like the opportunity doesn't arise to be helpful or to clarify a situation, and to gain positive reputation thereby.

It has been pointed out, in another thread questioning the reputation system, that no one here has *more* positive reputation than they deserve. That should make you feel a bit better. 

Here's a thought which should make you feel better: Although reputation is anonymous to most of us unless someone posts their name, the mods can see who posts the various rep, and can also decide that someone is trolling reputation. If someone is seriously stepping out of line without really having a point, that breaks the rule about not attacking other members. Ban hammer time!

Given that the atmosphere here has become more friendly since the mods started enforcing the few rules a little more closely, trolls tend to not be here very long, as they stick out like a sore thumb as they have fewer and fewer trolls to hide behind. That little "Report post!" button, anonymous like rep, immediately brings a member to the attention of the mods, and it looks like the mods invest the time to look things over and to decide if there is a problem brewing. 

----

As I usually get positive and negative reputation over the exact same post, I know it's just a matter of taste. I don't take it personally, and neither should you.

Cheers!


----------



## Origin (Feb 14, 2011)

What Explorer said, and also just keep in mind that it's hard to find someone who actually gives a goddamn about their rep score.  I think there was discussion of just getting rid of it except people agreed in general that it was at least kind of useful haha.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 14, 2011)

Razzy said:


> It's anonymous so that if some douche gets neg repped, they can't retaliate.



Yep. If you search, many people have started this same thread in this same section over and over. It's kept private so there aren't neg rep wars. If you were being a jackass and got negged, move on. It's also against the rules to whine about neg rep too so your best bet is to drop it.


----------

